# What is this bug I found in my backyard?



## thebasedsloth (Jun 25, 2012)

_DSC4253 by TheBasedSloth, on Flickr





_DSC4267 by TheBasedSloth, on Flickr





_DSC4272 by TheBasedSloth, on Flickr




_DSC4255 by TheBasedSloth, on Flickr


----------



## EDL (Jun 25, 2012)

Assassin bug


----------



## unpopular (Jun 25, 2012)

your chihuahua.


----------



## thebasedsloth (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you, EDL


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2012)

*What is this bug I found in my backyard?*

Photogenic.


----------



## thebasedsloth (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha it is pretty cute^
It was a hyper little thing though, it wouldn't stay still for more than 4 seconds. Luckily it was a slow runner


----------



## EDL (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't mess with those little guys either...although not particularly aggressive to humans, they will sink that proboscis in you if you agitate them too much and oh boy!  Talk about hurt!

Don't ask me how I know this....


----------



## thebasedsloth (Jun 28, 2012)

I really wanted to pick it up after a while because it seemed so friendly! But after looking them up and hearing that^ I'm glad I didn't.. 
They aren't called 'assassins' for no reason!


----------



## tnraksy (Jun 29, 2012)

The first picture is very impressive


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 29, 2012)

EDL said:


> Assassin bug



Also known as the "kissing bug." They will bite their victim's on the lip.


----------



## LShooter (Jun 30, 2012)

That's the rarely seen death stick.  Also knows as the psybornassininecraptulamaker.  If you didn't kill it on sight, I feel bad for you.  You better move soon.


----------

